# What Color Tack for a Palomino?



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm looking at a palomino horse (and am getting a bit ahead of myself here, considering I haven't bought him yet :lol and was wanting opinions on tack color "themes"! I think Palominos tend to look good in most colors, except yellow based (like yellow and orange)! I'm thinking of going with a red, white and blue theme. With red being the primary color. I'd love to see pics of your palominos in colored tack! The palomino I'm looking at is not a really light color, nor is he very dark. He's just kind of mid-way. Any way, I'm just having fun thinking of all the cool color combos and wondered what other people like on their palominos!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Palominos look amazing in jewel tones, like turquoise and purple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Good point! I think both of those would look great! I've always loved turquoise but that's what my pony wears now, so I was thinking about switching it up a bit. I think purple would look fabulous, as well... but he is a boy... but I guess he wouldn't really know the difference anyway!!


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

I agree palominos look great in turquoise and purple!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There's also royal blue and hunter green.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've always thought that given the strong colour of the palomino they are best paired with darker, more muted colours, such as hunter green, navy and maroon/burgundy. 

They can stand out in bright colours, like bright purple, blue and turquoise, but in my opinion they're more contrasting rather than complimentary. 

So it depends what sort of feel you want.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like black and white and silver. simple, classic.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper (Sep 25, 2014)

I have my palomino in turquoise/light blue


----------



## Whispering Will (Apr 30, 2015)

I like them in bright colors like red, orange or royal blue


----------

